# Is it worth getting bait products for carpenter ants if I have Cyzmic CS?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I have some carpenter ants in my house. I already sprayed the perimeter of my house with Cyzmic CS but not the inside. I want to control them from within the house too.

I know that bait gels and granulars are a better choice for ants, but are they so much better that it's worth buying separate products? Or would an app of Cyzmic indoor around baseboards (etc) be good enough?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Personally, I have had excellent success with ant control, whether carpenter ants or other kinds, with any product with an active ingredient of fipronil. (Cyzmic CS is not fipronil.)

I'd refer you to a couple previous posts I've made:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6877&p=117604#p117604

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6877&p=117855#p117855

The differentiator for fipronil is that it will eliminate the whole nest of social insects, such as ants.

One caution is to not use this anywhere that it would be picked up by bees. Do NOT under any circumstances use it on flowers. Fipronil will easily exterminate every beehive within a mile if you use it on flowers.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Plain white sugar and 20 mule team borax. Mix it 50/50 and sprinkle away.


----------

